# Cursor vergrößern?



## ThiKool (18. April 2014)

Hallo Community,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den eigenen Mauszeiger größer als 32x32 Pixel anzeigen zu lassen oder müsste ich dann mit Javascript und Mouseover - Grafik arbeiten?

Danke euch


----------



## SpiceLab (18. April 2014)

Das lässt sich mit einer entsprechend dimensionierten Grafikdatei als Mauszeiger bewerkstelligen.


```
body {cursor:url(cursor-image.png, auto)}
```


----------



## ThiKool (18. April 2014)

So hab ich das auch drin. Füge ich allerdings eine Grafik ein, die größer als 32x32 Pixel ist, wird diese nicht angezeigt!


----------



## SpiceLab (18. April 2014)

ThiKool hat gesagt.:


> Füge ich allerdings eine Grafik ein, die größer als 32x32 Pixel ist, wird diese nicht angezeigt!


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## ThiKool (18. April 2014)

Habe allerdings .cur Dateien, da sonst der IE rumzickt


----------



## SpiceLab (18. April 2014)

ThiKool hat gesagt.:


> Habe allerdings .cur Dateien, da sonst der IE rumzickt


Dann handelt es sich hierbei aber ausschließlich um ein IE-spezifisches Problem.


----------



## ThiKool (18. April 2014)

Nein, ich meinte wenn ich .png nehme, läuft es im IE gar nicht, egal in welcher Größe


----------



## SpiceLab (18. April 2014)

ThiKool hat gesagt.:


> Nein, ich meinte wenn ich .png nehme, läuft es im IE gar nicht, egal in welcher Größe


Egal wie, es läuft doch auf's gleiche hinaus: ausschließlich im IE funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. April 2014)

Hi,
hier mal die CSS Spezifikation: https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/CSS/cursor
Ansonsten kannst du beim angeben der Grafik auch mehrere als fallback angeben.

```
cursor:url(Grafik.gif), url(Grafik.ani), url(Grafik.cur), auto;
```

Grüße


----------



## hela (19. April 2014)

... und was Microsoft (MSDN) dazu sagt: cursor property



> url(uri)
> Internet Explorer 6 and later. Cursor is defined by the author, using a custom URI, such as url('mycursor.cur'). Cursors of type .CUR and .ANI are the only supported cursor types.


----------



## ThiKool (20. April 2014)

Danke euch allen. Also .cur funktioniert bei ff und ie. Alles ändere nur auf ff so wies auch bei dem Link steht. 

Allerdings maximal mir 32x32 Pixel und meine Frage war ob jemand eine Möglichkeit sieht den cursor weiter zu vergrößern


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2014)

ThiKool hat gesagt.:


> Also .cur funktioniert bei ff und ie.
> 
> Allerdings maximal mir 32x32 Pixel und meine Frage war ob jemand eine Möglichkeit sieht den cursor weiter zu vergrößern


Wäre uns wegen/für IE eine Alternative zu meinem empfohlenen _frei-skalierbaren_ GIF-/JPG-/PNG-Dateityp als Mauszeiger bekannt, wir drei hätten sie im weiteren Diskussionsverlauf ganz sicher nicht vorenthalten.

Nachtrag -05:13h-

Hast du eigentlich schon im Windows-Unterordner "Cursors" nach einer größeren Mauszeiger-Vorlage Ausschau gehalten, die darin jeweils in drei Formatgrößen vorliegen?

Beispiel für Win7-Cursors:


*aero_arrow.cur* - Normal Size
*aero_arrow_l.cur* - Large Size
*aero_arrow_xl.cur* - Extralarge Size
... und/oder auch mal im Web recherchiert? Download-Angebote gibt's ja dort zur Genüge.

Ansonsten steht dir hier ein Grafikprogramm zur Verfügung, das CUR unterstützt, um einen größeren Mauszeiger zu erstellen, der (bei mir unter Win7) von allen Browsern im Webdokument dargestellt wird. 

Davon konnte ich mich eben mit Hilfe von ArtCursors und dem Format 128*128px überzeugen.


----------

